# External editors problem



## jerry12953 (Dec 15, 2017)

Operating System: w10
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info): LR6.13

I'm trying to set up Affinity as an external editor. It doesn't appear in the list of editors, and if I try to add or choose it from a list of other software, it doesn't appear. There's no way I can find it anywhere although it is installed and I can open it on my PC.

I remember having the same problem with an old version of Elements which is on my PC somewhere.

This may not be a Lightroom problem as such but can anyone help please?


----------



## jerry12953 (Dec 18, 2017)

Anyone?


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Dec 18, 2017)

It'll almost certainly be in either C:\Program files  or C:\Program Files (x86) in one subdirectory or another. Try searching in Windows Explorer.


----------



## frozenframe (Dec 20, 2017)

I have Affinity setup as an external editor in LR. It's found _C:\Program Files\Affinity\Affinity Photo_. The file you link to is called *Photo.exe*


----------



## jerry12953 (Dec 23, 2017)

Thanks. Unfortunately I searched high and low for it but it just wasn't there. It wasn't even in the downloads file and it has now disappeared completely......bonkers. 

I downloaded it from the Microsoft site as there was a discount on. I shall have to chase up Serif to try and get another download.


----------



## jerry12953 (Dec 25, 2017)

Well, thanks to a user on another forum I have discovered what the solution might be (but not attepted it yet.) I downloaded the software from the Microsoft store and it has hidden it away something terrible.

For your information this is what he has suggested -


_Okay, from the hassles I'm going to presume jerry12953 installed via the Microsoft Store.

If done that way (as I have) it is more complex - in honesty if Serif supply it via store or indeed on Windows perhaps they should take a moment to look at how people use it and add that function as other plugin\supports do.

Follow the instructions here to gain access to the store apps : How to Get Access to WindowsApps Folder in Windows 10

I know all the Mac types will whoop with laughter that its complex, but its a security feature and on the whole users aren't supposed to mess about in there - or do you just press enter a lot until you get root access 

Anyway gentle poking out of the way, once you have access you can use the other link I gave you on page one.

For reference my *photo.exe* lives in this folder: *C:\Program Files\WindowsApps\SerifEuropeLtd.AffinityPhoto_10602.97.0.0_x64__844sdzfcmm7k0\Program* -- I suspect the "*__844sdzfcmm7k0*" bit will be different on your system._


----------



## davidedric (Dec 25, 2017)

As a Windows user I'm not laughing.

However, assuming you were using Explorer to locate the file, I think it also shows up another ropy bit of Windows supplied software.

I use Directory Opus, though I'm sure there are lots of others.  If I knew the file name, I'd be very confident in tracking it down wherever it was lurking.

Dave


----------



## jerry12953 (Jan 1, 2018)

Just a note to say that I have followed the method mentioned above and it works.


----------

